# What particular notes that you like in a perfume?



## VAL4M (Oct 16, 2015)

When i'm reading the list of note in a particular perfume I know I will like it because of certain note my favorite are:

  Amber (or Benzoin- labdanum) - I love amber or a combination of Benzion and Labdanum because let faced it real amber doesn't smell. I like my amber on the vanilla and powdery side.
  Vanilla-tonka bean - I like a good gourmand that smell like a dessert not the fruity-sweet-patchouli that celebrity perfume are launching left and right but a real good quality vanilla with nice woody note always get me to take another sniff! 
  Incense- if it smell like Church, Temple, synagogue, etc I will like it. I love that burning smell those are perfect for winter and feel cozy.
  Sandalwood- I love sandalwood Serge Lutens Jeux de peau is my favorite sandalwood perfume, it has a gourmand feel on the cheaper side Adam Levin for her also have a nice Sandalwood dry-down.
  Myrrhe - again that church, temple, etc smell my fav are Annick Goutal Myrrhe Ardente and on my wish list Armani privé Myrrhe Imperiale are amazing AG has some beeswax in it and is more on the dryer side as for AP have vanilla and is more on the gourmand side of the spectrum. But have amazing staying power and are worth every penny! 

  What are your favorite note in your perfume?


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

Vanilla, Orchid, Sandalwood, Raspberry, Plum, Musk, Peach, Caramel, Cotton candy, Patchouli, Almond, Blood Orange, Amber, Honey, Pepper, Violet, Blackberry


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2016)

Dadale said:


> Vanilla, Orchid, Sandalwood, Raspberry, Plum, Musk, Peach, Caramel, Cotton candy, Patchouli, Almond, Blood Orange, Amber, Honey, Pepper, Violet, Blackberry


Have you tried L'artisan parfumeur Aube a Seville? it has a lot of note that you like.


----------



## Dadale (Mar 8, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Have you tried L'artisan parfumeur Aube a Seville? it has a lot of note that you like.



No  Thanks for the info  My birthday is soon I will tell my hubby to find it


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2016)

I am a lover of chypre, so I am a sucker for oakmoss.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 1, 2016)

Neroli, orange blossom, and petitgrain notes really call out to me.


----------

